# Opus X Fuente Fuente Cigar Review - First non gas station cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Blown away. Good leather, and almost dark chocolate taste.

Read the full review here: Opus X Fuente Fuente Cigar Review - First non gas station cigar


----------



## CoronaChris (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of the Perfecxion X, and Perfecxion # 2.


----------

